# OMG Kush



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 4, 2012)

I just wanted to ask if anybody has had any experience with this strain. Nice burned it a few times and it is awesome but I wanted to know has anybody grown it?  I was told that it is basically OG kush that was crossed.  But the person doesn't want to tell the crosses.  Any help would be nice.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 5, 2012)

> But the person doesn't want to tell the crosses


Seems to be a lot of that going around these days. Strain hoarders are the wave of the future IMO.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2012)

It doesn't sound like a strain--just a cross somebody made.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2012)

There be pollen chuckers aplenty there by Cali way-argh!!!


did i just  turn into a pirate there for a second?...lol. Gah I need a j...


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 6, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> There be pollen chuckers aplenty there by Cali way-argh!!!
> 
> 
> did i just  turn into a pirate there for a second?...lol. Gah I need a j...




I think you did but everybody has a bit of pirate in them.  True as the north ow lol.  I'm still going to see what it's about though because the smoke they are calling omg is fn awesome.  I've nOticed that a lot too.  A lot of people like to keep their genetics personal.  That's not bad sometimes but sometimes you want to know what your working with.


----------

